# From an M5 to....a Mini....



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

So i binned my M5 last week, and i needed something to blast around in....saw this FJCW in the local Mini dealers and quite liked it...211bhp, all the toys etc so bought it....its no M5 and never will be...but seems pretty nippy for what it is 

oops









29k on a 61...feels more responsive than the M5 in the corners, but i expected that....though not a patch on power.



























a mate spotted it having the wheels done lol


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Nice one Davy - enjoy and take care! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

cheers alan....hopefully the mini will do me until i get bored or write it off lol


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Nice! Better than the M5 IMO of course!

Bloke a works just bought one of these on an 08 plate with all the toys etc. The sound it makes it awesome!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

badly_dubbed said:


> cheers alan....hopefully the mini will do me until i get bored or write it off lol


Shouldn't be long then! :lol:

Alan W

P.S. Loved my GP! :thumb:


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Is V100YE going on it?


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Nice...Has the M5 gone then?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Bero said:


> Is V100YE going on it?


haha no...H9YPR, all going well...its still on the R32.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

robertdon777 said:


> Nice...Has the M5 gone then?


Yes, total loss.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

badly_dubbed said:


> Yes, total loss.


Shame didn't look too bad in pic


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

robertdon777 said:


> Shame didn't look too bad in pic


gearbox damage....its what you cant see that probably wrote it off


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

These are very tuneable apparently....so you should get it to somewhere near power to weight of the M5 at least


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

MadOnVaux! said:


> These are very tuneable apparently....so you should get it to somewhere near power to weight of the M5 at least


You would need about 320bhp for that which might be stretching things a bit, but of course that's not what a mini is about.

Grabbing it by the scruff and chucking it down the back roads where power to weight does not matter as much is where it will shine.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

One lovely jubbly mini matey


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

cheers .....its a riot! lol










got her down the unit to remove polish residue...thankfully it looks like its only been done by hand and has no hologramming.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

First free day, got round to washing her and tidying up the bay and wheels...


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Looking good Davy, especially the very clean and shiny calipers! :thumb:

Can see your reflection, lying on the grass to take that photo, in the wheel centre cap! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

aye thats me lol 

like a beached whale hahah


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Very good purchase my friend! Great spec on it too!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

cheers


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Sweeeeet looking JCW!

So what exactly happened to the M5?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

SBM said:


> Sweeeeet looking JCW!
> 
> So what exactly happened to the M5?


wet road just fishtailed, hit the ditch and some trees.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

desperately needs machined, its only when you get up close and personal you notice things...

looks not to bad in pictures though


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The thing with 500bhp is if it does go wrong, it goes wrong rather quickly. 

Glad you were ok. Metal can be replaced..........


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

badly_dubbed said:


> wet road just fishtailed, hit the ditch and some trees.


ouch 

Glad you are ok tho :thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Cheers 

these things happen


----------

